# considerando (sostantivo)



## fountain76

Hello!
Legal english.
Every european Directive includes lots of "considerando", before the Articles. Is the word "recital" correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Tegs

Hi! Could you please provide your own attempt at a translation? Then we can help you improve it


----------



## fountain76

"Se il testo rimarrà quello circolato in bozza, il consenso “per configurazioni di programmi informatici” potrà essere dato sia dall’utente che dall’abbonato (ora contraente), cioè anche da persone giuridiche, sebbene tale estensione non sia prevista espressamente dalla direttiva 2009/136 che riferisce tale possibilità solo all’utente persona fisica, nel considerando 66."
My attempt: 
If the draft text will stay the same, consent “through information software” may be given either by the user or by the subscriber (now called contractor), that is, by legal persons, even though in Directive 2009/136 in recital 66 give this possibility only to physical persons.


----------



## Teerex51

_Recital 66_ is fine.

PS:I won't proofread your entire sentence, but I must point out the biggest offender: _"If the draft text will stay the same" ---> If the draft text remains the same._


----------



## fountain76

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tegs

I wouldn't use "recital" (I've never heard it in the legal context before - only in music). Without knowing exactly what "considerando" means, from the context I would advise you to say something like "section" or "point number". Section is what I've seen used in acts of law, anyway. I have changed a few other things in the sentence (but you could do with proofreading the rest): 

even though Directive 2009/136, _section/point number_ 66, only allows physical persons this right/function.


----------



## Teerex51

Hey Tegs, here we are crossing swords again...

In such legislation, the heading _Recitals_ is followed by a number of _Whereas, _which in Italian are translated as_ Considerando.
_In English,_ i__l Considerando 66 _becomes _Recital 66. _It is not a section of the Directive and can't therefore be translated as "_section/point number 66" _as you suggested.
But don't take my word for it. Check it out to your heart's content. Here: http://www.bristows.com/?pid=46&level=2&nid=1494 for example.


----------



## King Crimson

I agree with Teerex here, "recital" is indeed a term used in legal jargon (it's also mentioned in our WR dictionay, see def. #3). I have in front of me a contract from a reputable London-based legal firm, wherein the introductory section setting out the purport of the contract and giving other preliminary information is called "recitals".
On the other hand, I'm not sure whether "recitals" have necessarily to be followed by a series of "whereas" (which, as Teerex pointed out, translates "considerando" or "visto"), in fact in the contract I mentioned, the "recitals" are just listed and ordered by letter (A, B etc.).
Also, I understand (but some legal eagle could disprove this) that while "recital" and "whereas" basically do the same job (i.e. they provide the information preliminary to one or more final statements), the use of "recitals" is restricted to the introductory part of the document, whereas "whereas" (pun intended) can be used wherever needed in a document.


----------



## Teerex51

King Crimson said:


> On the other hand, I'm not sure whether "recitals" have necessarily to be followed by a series of "whereas" (which, as Teerex pointed out, translates "considerando" or "visto"), in fact in the contract I mentioned, the "recitals" are just listed and ordered by letter (A, B etc.).  *Absolutely, but that's why I said "in such legislation" i.e.,* the Directive
> 
> Also, I understand (but some legal eagle could confirm or disprove this) that while "recital" and "whereas" basically do the same job (i.e. they provide the information preliminary to one or more final statements), the use of "recitals" is restricted to the introductory part of the document, whereas "whereas" (pun intended) can be used wherever needed in a document. *I'm no legal eagle (I am not even a plain eagle, for that matter) but I tend to agree with this. *



In a distant past I've worked on several MOUs (Memorandum of Understanding) and I remember they started with a list of _Whereas_, followed by a _Now, therefore_ and the main body of the agreement. But I guess you can use _Whereas _in other parts of your document.


----------



## robert44

Teerex51 said:


> they started with a list of _Whereas_,
> . But I guess you can use _Whereas _in other parts of your document.


You are right, and probably your guess is too: in a legal document a 'whereas' is a preamble, (a logical premise)
(whereas  ) A 'recital' is the statement of a fact. 'considerando' seems a more fitting translation of 'whereas': considering... then


----------



## Tegs

Oops, I go away for a while and a multitude of posts crop up in the meantime  Well, I think you have pretty much sorted this one out for yourselves, so I'm just pitching in to say thanks for the various links which proved your points for you - they were useful


----------



## fountain76

Thanks everybody for the rich and interesting discussion! I think we have just added a precious translation to the term "considerando".


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

Good morning to everybody, 

I've got a question similar to the one posed by fountain76: I'm also looking for a translation for the legal term "considrando" but as referred to only the parts constituing the preamble of a legislative document and not to the preamble as whole, as I saw that the term "recital" you suggested can be a proper translation only in this latter sense. I'm reporting the premble of an international Declaration for academic purposes.

What do you suggest? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Caterina_Cavallarin said:


> Good morning to everybody,
> 
> I've got a question similar to the one posed by fountain76: I'm also looking for a translation for the legal term "considrando" but as referred to only the parts constituing the preamble of a legislative document and not to the preamble as whole, as I saw that the term "recital" you suggested can be a proper translation only in this latter sense. I'm reporting the premble of an international Declaration for academic purposes.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Un esempio?


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

Paulfromitaly said:


> Un esempio?



Ho scritto : "The Declaration opens with a series of premises that recall the considerations made in occasion of the Report of the World Commission for a Fair Globalization:", poi volevo continuare con "i primi tre considerando richiamano le preoccupazioni circa gli esiti ineguali che la globalizzazione ha comportato a livello globale e mettono l'accento sulla necessità di un impegno atto a garantire un' equa partecipazione ai suoi benefici" e pensavo di tradurlo con "the first three "_considerando_" recall the concerns arisen about the unequal outcomes produced by globalization and urge upon the need for a commitment to assure an equal share to its benefits", solo che non so appunto come tradurre "considerando" come parte del preambolo e non come il preambolo nel suo complesso, non riesco a trovare una traduzione adatta da nessuna parte.


----------



## King Crimson

Scusa, ma non mi è chiara la differenza tra "only the parts constituing the preamble" e "the preamble as whole". L'insieme della parti (del preambolo) dovrebbe formare il preambolo nel suo insieme, o mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

King Crimson said:


> Scusa, ma non mi è chiara la differenza tra "only the parts constituing the preamble" e "the preamble as whole". L'insieme della parti (del preambolo) dovrebbe formare il preambolo nel suo insieme, o mi sfugge qualcosa?



In linguaggio giuridico i punti che compongono il preambolo di un testo legislativo si chiamano considerando (in particolare se ci si riferisce ai documenti normativi dell'Unione Europea), avrei appunto bisogno di una traduzione per indicare i singoli punti e non il preambolo nel suo insieme. Guarda anche la risposta che ho dato a Paulfromitaly.

Nel senso, comunque, che nell'italiano giuridico il gerundio "considerando" è usato anche come un sostantivo, infatti si fa riferimento al/ai "considerando n. ...", mentre in inglese vedo che "whereas" è indicata solo come congiunzione e quindi non so se sia corretto tradurla come se fosse un sostantivo, cioè riferendosi al "first, second, third ... Nth whereas", espressione che tra l'altro nel testo su cui sto lavorando non è nemmeno usata.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' difficile...
Questa è la definizione di "considerando"



> *considerando* s. m. [dalla parola con cui incominciano le dichiarazioni: gerundio del verbo _considerare_], invar. – In diritto, ciascuno dei motivi che, nel testo di una legge, di una sentenza o di una deliberazione, precedono la parte dispositiva.



Forse puoi usare "Whereas".


----------



## Mary49

Forse   "whereas clause"?


----------



## King Crimson

Condivido la perplessità di Caterina sull'uso di 'whereas' come sostantivo, da questo punto di vista forse sarebbe meglio 'recital'. Ho un altro dubbio, però, di carattere più generale: l'uso di 'recital', da quel che ho potuto constatare (v. anche il mio vecchio post 8) è strettamente limitato all'uso legale (e con 'legale' intendo contratti, atti notarili e affini), tanto è vero che persino molti madrelingua non conoscono questa accezione del termine (v. post 6 di Tegs o questo thread nel forum EO), mentre, da quel che posso capire, il documento di Caterina è una dichiarazione redatta a scopi accademici, non un testo legale vero e proprio, e quindi non rientrerebbe nella categoria in cui usare 'recital' sarebbe naturale.
In sostanza, non vorrei che 'recital' suscitasse sguardi di perplessità perfino nei madrelingua


----------



## Paulfromitaly

King Crimson said:


> Condivido la perplessità di Caterina sull'uso di 'whereas' come sostantivo


Ero perplesso anche io, ma poi ho visto che il dizionario dice che whereas può essere noun



> www.thefreedictionary.com/whereas
> 
> _n._
> *1. * An introductory statement to a formal document; a preamble.
> *2. * A conditional statement.


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ero perplesso anche io, ma poi ho visto che il dizionario dice che whereas può essere noun



Interessante, ma al plurale come sarebbe, 'whereases'? O forse si potrebbe usare la soluzione proposta da Mary...


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

King Crimson said:


> Condivido la perplessità di Caterina sull'uso di 'whereas' come sostantivo, da questo punto di vista forse sarebbe meglio 'recital'. Ho un altro dubbio, però, di carattere più generale: l'uso di 'recital', da quel che ho potuto constatare (v. anche il mio vecchio post 8) è strettamente limitato all'uso legale (e con 'legale' intendo contratti, atti notarili e affini), tanto è vero che persino molti madrelingua non conoscono questa accezione del termine (v. post 6 di Tegs o questo thread nel forum EO),* mentre, da quel che posso capire, il documento di Caterina è una dichiarazione redatta a scopi accademici, non un testo legale vero e proprio*, e quindi non rientrerebbe nella categoria in cui usare 'recital' sarebbe naturale.
> In sostanza, non vorrei che 'recital' suscitasse sguardi di perplessità perfino nei madrelingua



No aspetta King Crimson, io sto scrivendo un documento per scopi accademici (la tesi di laurea e la laurea è in giurisprudenza) in cui sto trattando di un documento di diritto internazionale, nello specifico una Dichiarazione dell' Organizzazione Internazionale del Lavoro.

Nessun giurista qui che ci possa illuminare?

Chiedo ai moderatori, non è possibile andare a chiedere lumi sul forum dedicato esclusivamente all'inglese anche se sarebbe una domanda relativa ad una traduzione?


----------



## King Crimson

Non è necessario che specifichi che si tratta di una traduzione, anzi. Puoi chiedere (in inglese ovviamente) che termine si potrebbe / dovrebbe usare nel documento che devi preparare, magari indicando già delle possibili alternative (che poi sono quelle che abbiamo discusso finora), in modo da indirizzare subito la discussione sul binario giusto.


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

King Crimson said:


> Non è necessario che specifichi che si tratta di una traduzione, anzi. Puoi chiedere (in inglese ovviamente) che termine si potrebbe / dovrebbe usare nel documento che devi preparare, magari indicando già delle possibili alternative (che poi sono quelle che abbiamo discusso finora), in modo da indirizzare subito la discussione sul binario giusto.



Ok, grazie mille. 

Adesso mi viene un dubbio ulteriore però: non è che "recital", che ad una lettura più attenta ho visto essere possibile usare per indicare parti di un preambolo, sia da usare solo in riferimento alle Direttive UE?


----------



## Simonalba

fountain76 said:


> Hello!
> Legal english.
> Every european Directive includes lots of "considerando", before the Articles. Is the word "recital" correct?
> 
> Thanks!


whereas



Caterina_Cavallarin said:


> Good morning to everybody,
> 
> I've got a question similar to the one posed by fountain76: I'm also looking for a translation for the legal term "considrando" but as referred to only the parts constituing the preamble of a legislative document and not to the preamble as whole, as I saw that the term "recital" you suggested can be a proper translation only in this latter sense. I'm reporting the premble of an international Declaration for academic purposes.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


whereas


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

Simonalba said:


> whereas



Anche come sostantivo? Ho letto opinioni discordanti in proposito nel thread.


----------



## Mary49

King Crimson said:


> Interessante, ma al plurale come sarebbe, 'whereases'? O forse si potrebbe usare la soluzione proposta da Mary...


Sembra che "whereases" esista: the definition of whereas   "noun, plural whereases. 3. a qualifying or introductory statement, especially one having “whereas” as the first word: to read the whereases in the will".
Anche qui e qui.


----------



## Backstreets

I always use "recital" or "preamble".
The Legal Dictionary defines Recital as "A formal statement appearing in a legal document such as a deed that is preliminary in nature and provides an explanation of the reasons for the transaction_. _The recital in a deed, for example, might indicate the reasons why the owner is selling the property."
And Websters: "In law, that part of a deed which recites the facts, arguments, etc. which may be necessary to explain the reasons upon which it is founded."
Whereas is used in introducing the statement: Whereas, Mr. X and Mrs. Y intend to acquire .... etc.
The clause so introduced is a "recital" i.e. a "considerando".


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

Backstreets said:


> I always use "recital" or "preamble".
> The Legal Dictionary defines Recital as "A formal statement appearing in a legal document such as a deed that is preliminary in nature and provides an explanation of the reasons for the transaction_. _The recital in a deed, for example, might indicate the reasons why the owner is selling the property."
> And Websters: "In law, that part of a deed which recites the facts, arguments, etc. which may be necessary to explain the reasons upon which it is founded."
> Whereas is used in introducing the statement: Whereas, Mr. X and Mrs. Y intend to acquire .... etc.
> The clause so introduced is a "recital" i.e. a "considerando".



Interesting, it sounds pretty convincing. Do you know if "recital" can be properly referred to legislative documents other than EU Directives or property documents as deeds? WR dictionary doesn't specify whether it can be used with reference to international law documents. Thank you very much.


----------



## chipulukusu

Backstreets said:


> I always use "recital" or "preamble".
> The Legal Dictionary defines Recital as "A formal statement appearing in a legal document such as a deed that is preliminary in nature and provides an explanation of the reasons for the transaction_. _The recital in a deed, for example, might indicate the reasons why the owner is selling the property."
> And Websters: "In law, that part of a deed which recites the facts, arguments, etc. which may be necessary to explain the reasons upon which it is founded."
> Whereas is used in introducing the statement: Whereas, Mr. X and Mrs. Y intend to acquire .... etc.
> The clause so introduced is a "recital" i.e. a "considerando".



This is true for legal deeds, but as for UE directives I think there is a terminology that is agreed upon in every language of the Union.

In Italian:

_Visto il testo del decreto ... etc. _are _visti
Considerato che ogni stato membro deve... etc. _are_ considerando_ 

( in fact we say _i visti e considerando della direttiva n...., _that is as to say _il preambolo della direttiva)
_
In English

_Having regard to the provisions of_... etc. are _citations
Whereas every Member State shall_ ...  etc  are _recitals_

While in English I have always heard _the "preamble of the directive"_, I've never heard "_(the)citations and (the) recitals of the directive_", so I considered _recital_ a technical term not commonly used in divulgative speech.


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

Mary49 said:


> Sembra che "whereases" esista: the definition of whereas   "noun, plural whereases. 3. a qualifying or introductory statement, especially one having “whereas” as the first word: to read the whereases in the will".
> Anche qui e qui.



Il problema, Mary49, è che per parlare di "whereas/whereases" suppongo che debbano essere effettivamente usate nel testo del documento giuridico per introdurre i vari punti, solo che la Dichiarazione su cui sto lavorando non utilizza quell'espressione nemmeno una volta.



chipulukusu said:


> This is true for legal deeds, but as for UE directives I think there is a terminology that is agreed upon in every language of the Union.
> 
> In Italian:
> 
> _Visto il testo del decreto ... etc. _are _visti
> Considerato che ogni stato membro deve... etc. _are_ considerando_
> 
> ( in fact we say _i visti e considerando della direttiva n...., _that is as to say _il preambolo della direttiva)
> _
> In English
> 
> _Having regard to the provisions of_... etc. are _citations
> Whereas every Member State shall_ ...  etc  are _recitals_
> 
> While in English I have always heard _the "preamble of the directive"_, I've never heard "_(the)citations and (the) recitals of the directive_", so I considered _recital_ a technical term not commonly used in divulgative speech.



But again, I'm not working on an EU Directive, I'm working on an International law Declaration: are they different or are the same thing?


----------



## King Crimson

Caterina_Cavallarin said:


> Interesting, it sounds pretty convincing. Do you know if "recital" can be properly referred to legislative documents other than EU Directives or property documents as deeds? WR dictionary doesn't specify whether it can be used with reference to international law documents. Thank you very much.



Allora, cerchiamo di fare un po' di chiarezza: già nel post 8 avevo scritto (ripetuto nel 20, basta leggere) che 'recital' è termine di stampo prettamente legale, l'ho visto in diversi contratti e ha quel significato, quindi da questo punto di vista non ci sono problemi. Nelle direttive europee sembra essere usato con lo stesso significato, che però risulta poco conosciuto anche ai madrelingua (per Chip, v. l'altra discussione del forum EO, che ho citato sempre nel post 20). A questo punto l'unica preoccupazione che avrei non è tanto che 'recital' non abbia il significato giusto (vedo che anche Bs conferma nel post 29), ma che possa risultare sconosciuto ai più. Se però il tuo documento si rivolge a degli addetti ai lavori direi che non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.


----------



## chipulukusu

So


Caterina_Cavallarin said:


> Il problema, Mary49, è che per parlare di "whereas/whereases" suppongo che debbano essere effettivamente usate nel testo del documento giuridico per introdurre i vari punti, solo che la Dichiarazione su cui sto lavorando non utilizza quell'espressione nemmeno una volta.
> 
> 
> 
> But again, I'm not working on an EU Directive, I'm working on an International law Declaration: are they different or are the same thing?



Sorry my bad, I only read the OP from 2012 
I think so, yes, in a deed a _recital_ shoud be what in Italy we call _il motivo di un negozio giuridico_ which is not necessarily unveiled in the same deed and whose disclosure is liable to have legal consequences on the validity of the deed.
In International Law it should work exactly as in UE directives, but I'm not an expert on that.


----------



## Caterina_Cavallarin

King Crimson said:


> Allora, cerchiamo di fare un po' di chiarezza: già nel post 8 avevo scritto (ripetuto nel 20, basta leggere) che 'recital' è termine di stampo prettamente legale, l'ho visto in diversi contratti e ha quel significato, quindi da questo punto di vista non ci sono problemi. Nelle direttive europee sembra essere usato con lo stesso significato, che però risulta poco conosciuto anche ai madrelingua (per Chip, v. l'altra discussione del forum EO, che ho citato sempre nel post 20). A questo punto l'unica preoccupazione che avrei non è tanto che 'recital' non abbia il significato giusto (vedo che anche Bs conferma nel post 29), ma che possa risultare sconosciuto ai più. Se però il tuo documento si rivolge a degli addetti ai lavori direi che non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.



Certo, l'unica mia preoccupazione è che possa essere un termine *specifico* per direttive UE e contratti, non che comunque dovendo sottoporre il mio lavoro a una commissione di docenti di materie giuridiche ne conoscano benissimo il significato. Questa può ben essere una questione tutto sommato secondaria che può benissimo correggermi anche il mio relatore, però preferisco essere sicura di ciò. Grazie mille comunque.



chipulukusu said:


> So
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad, I only read the OP from 2012
> I think so, yes, in a deed a _recital_ shoud be what in Italy we call _il motivo di un negozio giuridico_ which is not necessarily unveiled in the same deed and whose disclosure is liable to have legal consequences on the validity of the deed.
> In International Law it should work exactly as in UE directives, but I'm not an expert on that.



Late thank you chipulukusu!


----------

